# Bricks and Stepping Stones is all quilted



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I got the Bricks and Stepping Stones quilt all quilted and the binding machine stitched on this week. Tonight I will finish handstitching the binding.










Since time was so short to get it done and mailed down to Alabama for the fundraiser for the humane society, I only had time to do a large meander pattern in the center. I felt badly about that, so tried to personalize it a bit by putting this on the borders:


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow that is so nice! What a wonderful gift to be auctioned off!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Reenie you are just amazing!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Awsome!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very nice. On the writing on the edges, did you write it with a marker first then sew then evaporate the marker? I think that's very neat for what it is for.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Great use of color. That is striking.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Beautiful work, as always! You make me feel so lazy!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! No, Angie, I didn't trace the words. Writing while sewing comes really easily to me, so I just did it as I went along. Now, even just doing meander free motion quilting is still always a challenge for me. Maybe from now on, I just need to "write" on the quilts for the quilting!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

That quilt is so very nice. Makes me wish I had more time to play with my sewing...
Do you ever find out how much they get form the auction for the quilt? If so I would be curious as to how much one would sell for..


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is just beautiful, and I love the writing in the border---always a reminder for the winner of where it came from, and the animals it helped. You are awesome!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Love that pattern and yours is beautiful. Really like the quilting job too!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Awesome! Look at that quilting... heck my writing with my hands doesn't look that good!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I copied the pic of this when you first finished it...it's on "the List"!!!!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

You did an outstanding Job........I Love ALL your quilts.....they are always soooo Beautiful...
bopeep


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Very, very nice quilt. I love the borders - your stitching added so much. 
I agree with bopeep, love all of your quilts.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Very pretty. I love the colors.


----------

